# 457 Dependent Work Rights



## bnandy (Aug 12, 2011)

I am my wife are Indian Citizens.My wife has a 457 employer sponsered Visa and working in Australia. I have a dependent visa for 457. I know that I can work freely in Australia.
Our visa validity is till August 2015.

If my wife looses her job or she needs to return back to India, then will I still be eligible to work in Australia till Aug 2015?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Actually someone on another forum just said that you won't be able to work if the primary applicant is not in Australia:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/86706-457-dependent-work-rights.html


----------



## reticulation (Aug 14, 2011)

as long as the primary applicant's visa is still valid, you still can work. if she lose her job but manage to get another employer within the time frame (28 days?), then visa is still valid...correct me if wrong...cheers


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

reticulation said:


> as long as the primary applicant's visa is still valid, you still can work. if she lose her job but manage to get another employer within the time frame (28 days?), then visa is still valid...correct me if wrong...cheers


That is correct, but if the main applicant leaves Australia any secondary applicants cannot remain.


----------

